# Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm putting together a kit at the moment and have considered a few options inc chips but as my setup will not fit into any of the current chip options I'm going to go standalone








DTA are top of the list so far... expensive IMO but looks a great package, but open to suggestions as I have not purchased yet!
My first question is really...
What senders will I need / a good idea when purchasing the DTA computer for a 12v VR6 Turbo Project ???
I assume I have to monitor ignition, boost etc but not being too technical need some pointers!
So... 
A list of the sender units I need in additon to the standalone computer box for my VRT project..


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

DTA uses all stock sensors (TPS, crank, air temp, etc..), only sensor you must get is a MAP sensor.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*

Thanks, well looks like the DTA system may be the one to go for then as I did'nt realise I could retain so many of my stock senders.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

Oh yea, uses stock coil pack too and will make a lot of power with it.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*

Nice, sorry more questions...
So I purchase the DTA box / ecu.... do you have a PDF or manual in electronic form? I need to get my head round what I need to remove from the car & what I need to keep etc - so do I cut into the existing sender cables etc - where does the DTA module go?!
Sorry newbie really and finding my feet! lol








Thanks for the answers tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

You can splice into the main harness in the engine bay and leave the factory ecu if you want. I dont have a manual in electric form, but at their site http://www.dtafast.co.uk/ , you can download the software and wiring diagrams to play with.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

just wondering if you shopped for prices on a dta? (whos got the best deal) i think i need one also. my project head spacer was a sucess and im running 15 psi. the only thing is my car is still running like crap!


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (2.8turbo)*

Got a quote for the 
*p8pro* about $2000 for the base unit alone...









http://www.dtafast.co.uk/p8pro.htm


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

For that price you might as well buy it from schimmel and get a base map with it for little more $.
*Any one use any other coil packs with a p8pr*


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (FULLE LOADED)*

Well the dta site has a link to his site... WOW








Well might just do that... worth it for a good map I guess. Do you think he would suppy a 'good' map for my spec? TO4-E ?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

The map bill will give you is nearly perfect... it just requires some tweaking depending on octane\ambient air temps\altitude, and what not.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (BubonicCorrado)*

Yea, looks like a good option, how much work wil have been done on the initial map? I assume its money well spent as I will be able to get the motor running!!


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

Its a stand alone management system. Be prepared to do some tuning on your own. Nothing comes for free.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (16volt)*

Don't you have to re-tune it at different times of the year (air temp/humidity)?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (J Dubya)*

I would guess the temperature sensors would be able to adapt. It seems to all be a scalar relation.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (leebro61)*

i know 5 engine which were melted due to using DTA (not perfect enough mapping and NO knock sensor)
3 1.8T (280hp)
2 vr6 (321hp sc)


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_i know 5 engine which were melted due to using DTA (not perfect enough mapping and NO knock sensor)

And it was because of the system or tuner


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_i know 5 engine which were melted due to using DTA (not perfect enough mapping and NO knock sensor)
3 1.8T (280hp)
2 vr6 (321hp sc)

You know a bunch of people who have no clue what their doing. I made 577whp last year and 632whp last night, still on my first motor.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*

Damn.
I've got to get me one of those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_i know 5 engine which were melted due to using DTA (not perfect enough mapping and NO knock sensor)
3 1.8T (280hp)
2 vr6 (321hp sc)

DTA does not melt motors, Tuners melt motors. If you need a knock sensor to tune a car then you shouldnt be tuning it. Pay somebody who knows how.


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
I made 577whp last year and 632whp last night, still on my first motor.

Damn just when you think a system is better than another you see somthing like this 6hundred plus hp and i cant make a sure up my my mind on sys to support 550 for the street 
Good sh!t justin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
You know a bunch of people who have no clue what their doing. I made 577whp last year and 632whp last night, still on my first motor.


Excellent Number's Justin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (turboit)*

Thanks guys. Brian helped me with tuning, and pushing me along to get this thing done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gotta fix a few things and head back to the dyno, hopefully make a litttle more, then get to the track.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

!!!! 500BHP+++ !!!


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (FULLE LOADED)*

Look, most competent stand alones are going to get you pretty much the same horsepower since a lot of it is in the tuning. 
Killa got 500 hp out of a 2L 16v on race gas running Commander 950 which is batch fire. DTA is definitely a higher end system, but the point I'm trying to make is that if the system is capable, and the tuner is capable, then that is the combo you are looking for. You might want to keep in mind what you want the system to do.
Are you looking for seqeuntial injection or batch injection
Are you looking for a built in 2 step
Are you looking for integrated nitrous control
Are you looking for datalogging
Are you looking for closed loop Wideband capability
etc, etc.
There are lots of systems out there, of which DTA is one of them. Things to consider may be intended use, $$, who is going to tune it and what system are they familiar with, customer support etc. If you haven't already, go to http://www.efi101.com You can also go to the bookstore and buy Ben Strader's book on EFI where he gives an overview of a lot of different systems. I know there is another book that does the same but I can't remember the author right now.

_Quote, originally posted by *FULLE LOADED* »_
Damn just when you think a system is better than another you see somthing like this 6hundred plus hp and i cant make a sure up my my mind on sys to support 550 for the street 
Good sh!t justin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (vfarren)*

Thanks,
True.... I need to get a VRT up and running.
Bottom line I want a simple to use system with low overhead apart from a bit of 'tinkering' I will be using the car pretty much as is with little hassle... not really wanting to spend hours tinkering so a chip would be best..







..
I want to have low / high boost - controlled with the Greddy comp, run bigger injectors 550's, get the fueling / timing spot on and get as much power out of the bastard as possible







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So... DTA, hell anything as long as I can get this damn project running!!!


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

Quote the Green: i know 5 engine which were melted due to using DTA (not perfect enough mapping and NO knock sensor)
3 1.8T (280hp)
2 vr6 (321hp sc)
Does it ring a bell that all those engines were mapped by the same tuner?








G60's VR6's 18T's STi's WRX's EVO's all come stock with knock control, i see a lot of those engines with melted pistons; how is that happening??








I have a P8 on my 20V Rallye and i love it, i can alter it to my likings any time i want to, i can load a map with less timing and more fuel on a hot day etc etc etc Is that possible on a car with OEM management?


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Mad Mel)*

What are you saying.. DTA is good... knock sensors are a good thing.. sorry something about a tuner as well.. 
You use the P8 so you do recomend DTA.. but you mentioned the knock sensor issue... sorry I might have a mangled mess for a brain. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

Im saying that you do not need a knock sensor, it's just a little extra.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Mad Mel)*

I see,
I'm going to run a 'knocklink' about $150. Simple mic system. Used to run one on my Type R Scooby


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

A lot of people in the Subaru world have the knocklink, i think you can't do wrong for only 150. 

Have you visited the dtaforum yet? http://www.psycode.com


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Mad Mel)*

Thanks Mel, joined today, I'm going to get a knocklink whatever standalone I end up with.. not much cash for piece of mind.. I wonder if they are as popular in the dub comunity?


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

I don't know a whole lot about hese systems but:
I believe manufacturers calibrate the knock sensors to specific applications. That means that a Ford 5.0 knock sensor is not going to have the same sensitivity as a VW 1.8t knock sensor. If the knock link only offers 1 type of KS, it may be too sensitive, or not sensitive enough for your application. If it is off, then it may not give you accurate information, and it may not be of much use. If it is too sensitive and picks up normal engine vibration and inteprets it as knock, then you may end up retarding the timing for no good reason. Conversly, if it isn't sensitive enough then by the time it senses knock, it may be too late.
I guess what I am saying is that it may be useful as 1 more piece of information in combination with wideband and EGT, just don't rely only on that piece of info. 
Now, if knock link can be calibrated to work with different knock sensors, that would be a real nice unit for not too much $$.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (vfarren)*

True, I only know of 'knocklink', any other options for 'knock' detection?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

that knock sensor looks familiar....


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (lugnuts)*

It looks like a Bosch, at least the connector part does. Does VW use the same KS for its different engines? Anyone with ETKA want to take a stab at this? What are the parts #rs for knock sensors for 8v, 16v, 1.8T, VR6 etc...?


_Modified by vfarren at 5:28 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro_Parts* »_Got a quote for the 
*p8pro* about $2000 for the base unit alone...








http://www.dtafast.co.uk/p8pro.htm

I paid around $1600 for my P8 Pro ECU. The exchange rate still sucks but I believe Badger5 in the UK sells them for 850 GBP which is currently about $1565 USD.
On the subject(s) of making power and melting engines, any standalone system worth its salt will get the job done IF AND ONLY IF THE TUNING IS DONE RIGHT.
The little knockbox for $150 looks interesting. I don't have any knock detection running right now except for an acute ear.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Angular)*

The 'knocklink' is a 'must have' in the scooby world if you are conisdering running ANY boost it seems... lots of nervous people.. myself included back in the dark days of the flat four rumble....








Approx $$270 ish shipped or £130 all in GBP
Badger does em, spoke to him. We'll see. Any other D/L VR6 .MAPS out there for me to fiddle with!!


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

http://www.schimmelperformance.com/ 
Anyone got this map? or similar?
Would be interesting to look at.
In fact any other VRT maps out there?
I was sent one, my mail went down & I lost it.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_DTA uses all stock sensors (TPS, crank, air temp, etc..), only sensor you must get is a MAP sensor. 

What is your setup? How many 'stock' senders did you use?
IM


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

It's a custom setup. I run factory TPS, Air temp, Crank, water temp, and coil pack.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*

Some comments to suggest the DTA 'Does not handle large injectors well' can the 'rough' idle be worked out ? 
As with any 'custom' setup I guess you have to expect a few issues?
BIG thanks to nycvr6 who sent me a startup map... this guy has one of the most powerfull VRT's on the vortex and he still has time for newbies, top bloke!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

I want a start up map to








what cr ,what injectors and boost is good to know to


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

There is new firmware with revised idle control and boost control. I can handle big injectors only no low impedance injectors.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Mad Mel)*

Mel, IM's from a few texers to sugest the idle is rough on larger injectors.. did you experience this ? Now resolved? I assume I can'flash' whatever DTA firmware I get if I buy the box or simply upload via the laptop?


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

I have 440's on my 20V and it idles fine (no idle valve) a factory engine with motronic idles smoother but it is ok by me. A lot of things depends of the tuning and i think a lot of people with stand alone problems (cols start/idle etc) just doesn't have a good map.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Mad Mel)*

The firmware is on a eprom you can get via DTAfast (Allan Walliburton) you can have the chip send to you or you can have the file and program the ic yourself if you have a programmer. If you buy the DTA you get a year free updates.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Mad Mel)*

not to steal the limelight of DTA, as i've heard many good things about it....but where does the Tec3 electromotive system stand in regard to the DTA? 
edit: (after reading the p8pro link) it just appears to not have traction control and some of the other fancy stuff...maybe i dont find some of that stuff needed as i'm running N/A on my project....the overboost protection would be cool in a turbo/s.c. application though...
http://www.electromotive-inc.com/index.html








_*Standard features built in to the TEC³:*
-PC programmable and configurable for 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, cyl. engines and Rotories with a 12 cyl.and 6 cyl dual plug option 
-Operate in Open or Closed loop 
-Run True Sequential, Phased Sequential or Simultaneous Injection with individual cylinder trim 
-Configurable for TBI, MPI, TPI and individual throttle bodies
-Additional Injector Output Drivers built-in.. Run Low or High impedance injectors
-Full 150 mJ of Spark Energy directly to the plugs without misfire
-New Dual Rev Limiters with ‘Triple Smooth Technology’.. 1st step retards timing to a negative -12º degrees.. 2nd step cuts coil current in half.. 3rd step coil current and fuel are cut-off.. all three steps occurring within milliseconds! 
-Waste Gate (Boost Control), Nitrous Control with up to 4 stage retard available 
-Four Programmable GPO’s (General Purpose Outputs) to control or activate VTEC, Shift Lights, Water Pumps and Fans, A/C Compressor, Torque Converter and more.
-New Programmable Adjustable Electronic Tachometer Output
-Uses primarily GM type sensors
-Diagnostic monitoring with codes issued through Check Engine Light
-Easy to install bolt-on Trigger Wheel and Mag Sensor Kits available for many applications
-Made in the USA 
*New On-Board Data Acquistion*
-Adjustable Sample Rates up to 100 samples per second Simultaneously record data from up to 25 inputs including: Air/fuel Ratios, Injector Duty Cycle and Pulse Width, RPM and Throttle Position, Gear Position, MPH, Boost (manifold pressure) and much more! 
-Additional configurable Digital and Analog Input Channels View Multiple Data Graphs side by side or Graphs may be overlayed for comparison Graphic Screen Displays may be Printed and 
-Data may also be exported to a Spreadsheet program for further analysis Data Logging can be started and stopped manually using a switch, or the system can be configured to automatically start and stop via values pre-set by the user 

_
and it sounds like it's a complete unit in the box, you just gotta run the wires and find a place for all the sensors that they supply you. i know it's not as cool as using factory sensors, but when the time comes to replace them, GM sensors are cheap...like, dirt cheap...
just something else to think about and consider i think...


_Modified by DCI VW at 3:58 PM 10-30-2004_


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (DCI VW)*

Tech is very comparable to DTA p8pro. The advantage of DTA is that it uses stock sensore except the pressure sensor. Also, dta uses the factory coil pack, ive hear a lot of tec coilpacks failing even on the newer system. When i had to choose for a system, it was between tec, DTA, and Autronic. They are all very comparable.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*

probably cause it's just a basic GM coil pack...
...i've thought about calling up electromotive to see if you can replace them with a nicer unit....maybe something by msd or the liking.
one thing i dont know about the tec3....can you set up basic parameters in the program to get you a base map to start the car?
....another one i keep hearing about more and more is the Accel DFi Spec7 or something like that....supposed to be really nice.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_Tech is very comparable to DTA p8pro. The advantage of DTA is that it uses stock sensore except the pressure sensor. Also, dta uses the factory coil pack, ive hear a lot of tec coilpacks failing even on the newer system. When i had to choose for a system, it was between tec, DTA, and Autronic. They are all very comparable. 

The stock senders I have, which ones do I have to replace with the DTA units? Also how is the DTA integrated into my exisiting loom.... ?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

You have to run a map sensor for the pressure reading, this basically replaces the crappy MAF sensor. You can wire it right into the main harness.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*

Does it plug into the MAF housing?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (Euro_Parts)*

can I leave the orginal ecu in the car?
mean that I onley take the wires I need to the dta ecu?


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

no offense, but if you just cut the harness and used what you needed and left the rest in the car, that'd look like such a hack job... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif if you left the stock ecu in the car, it'd be just sitting there doing absolutley nothing. i'm just sayin
...i personally wouldn't be putting a SEM controler up in a rain tray, i'd want it inside the car nice and dry and clean....but thats me...
either way, it comes down to cutting open the harness and moving some things around to make it all work properly.
and i believe a map sensor, tps sensor and coolant temp sensor would all work in place of the MAF, therefor leaving you able to take it out of the equation....


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

yes I will mount the dta ecu in the car ,nice and warm! just were thinking that I should take the wires from the dta to the orginal ecu and make a connection bord so I easily can chance back to orginal again ,how many wires and to what is still in the orginal ecu after a dta installation if Iam going to do it this way?


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Ok, basic question here guys.... Naters walkthrough in the FI FAQ contained lots of photos of the VRT install.... anything available out there for DTA install.. in fact standalone anything on a VRT?
Just not totally uderstanding the actual steps required







I get the DAT box.. do they supply a loom? Or do I hack my eixising loom and connect it to the DTA?







Sorry, could somebody list the basic phases you do to hook it up to VR6 Coilpack Engine Photos would get a serious round of







from lots of texers I think.. maybe a few shout of the loom, areas of loom 'hacked' and the actual senders.. MAF sender etc... please?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























_Modified by Euro_Parts at 3:42 PM 10-30-2004_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Euro_Parts)*

The Commmander 950 is a very viable option for any of you guys running a distributer motor, so you don't have to switch over to coil packs. It also uses all the stock sensors and what not


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Harness fabrication bump!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Euro_Parts)*

you have to make the harness yourself or have someone make it. Schimmel makes a nice one using all color coded wiring. If you have access to a lot of different color wiring, then you can easily make it yourself. 4 of the wires from the harness connect to the top of the coilpack. You have to disassemble the top a little bit to get to the posts.


----------



## Euro_Parts (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

Any chance of a few pics posted here or emailed to me???
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

The Commmander 950 is a very viable option for any of you guys running a distributer motor, so you don't have to switch over to coil packs. It also uses all the stock sensors and what not.
I would like to hear and see more info. Your site only lists that you have and are the first to run it. Links, dyno, ect ?????
Thanks


_Modified by radgti8v at 3:45 PM 11-3-2004_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_you have to make the harness yourself or have someone make it. Schimmel makes a nice one using all color coded wiring. If you have access to a lot of different color wiring, then you can easily make it yourself. 4 of the wires from the harness connect to the top of the coilpack. You have to disassemble the top a little bit to get to the posts.

any pics and how to ,on the coilpack wiring ?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

I dont. You have to pull the wire guide and the clip for the harness off. Then there will be 4 pins exposed. The harness from the DTA will have instructions and should tell you which pin goes to which wire.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_...ive hear a lot of tec coilpacks failing even on the newer system. When i had to choose for a system, it was between tec, DTA, and Autronic. They are all very comparable. 

I have never seen a TEC3 Coil pack fail, nor have i had any customer tell me of a failure. The TEC2 used the same coil packs for a dozen years and I saw maybe three out of hundred's need replacement. Those coil packs are very reliable. 
-Rich


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Basic Guide to Standalone Management on VR6 Turbo cars. DTA etc (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
I have never seen a TEC3 Coil pack fail, nor have i had any customer tell me of a failure. The TEC2 used the same coil packs for a dozen years and I saw maybe three out of hundred's need replacement. Those coil packs are very reliable. 
-Rich


Mike from C&M had his fail. There couldnt have been more than a couple thousand miles on the pack.


----------

